# What would one of the first humans look like? (speaking biblically.)



## nwillmott8897 (May 29, 2013)

In my current WIP, my main villain is Lilith, the first Demon to have ever been created (they look like perfect humans, because when God created the first Humans in Pre-Historic times, he wanted them to eventually turn into images of his children), scorned by God and set on a path of destruction. But biblically speaking, what would Lilith look like, I'm thinking of having her tall and muscular, and the same skin tone as this: Zafrina - Twilighters Photo (32005602) - Fanpop fanclubs as I think that to be historically accurate, the first humans from the bible were from somewhere in the middle east, around IraqI think, so this is what skin tone she would have.

But as you can probably tell, I've not exactly got hard facts to back me up. Am I correct in thinking this?
And please keep in mind that I am not being scientifically accurate, I am judging this on the bible.

Thank you so much for your help,
Nathan.


----------



## Jabrosky (May 29, 2013)

Here's how ancient Egyptians depicted Middle Eastern peoples in general. The yellow-brown characters at the top are Semitic immigrants from the Levant (which includes Biblical Israel) while the Egyptians are the darker brown characters. I'd say Zafrina's skin tone isn't too far off from that.


----------



## Mindfire (May 29, 2013)

The name Adam means "red earth", so I'm thinking a ruddy brown, like Native Americans or Polynesians.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2013)

The folks at Answers in Genesis say that early humans were most likely a mid-brown in skin, hair, and eyes, as they had the genetic capacity to produce the broad range of human coloring we see today. 

They were almost certainly taller, stronger, and more intelligent than us, since as over the thousands of years and the effects of the Curse, we have built up genetic mutations that limit our size and mental capacity. Many "giant" human skeletons found seem to suggest that early humans were over ten feet tall!


----------



## ecdavis (May 30, 2013)

I'd go with mid-brown, most human 'races' are adaptations to their environment and change somewhat rapidly when they are placed into a new environment.   So probably a very tanned skin color, much like the Indian people (as in the nation of India), including the hair and eyes.   Straight brown or black hair and dark eyes would be logical in a greenhouse like environment that was humid, but pre-flood earth is usually pictured as filtering out a lot of the cosmic radiation, so a medium brown skin tone would be sensible.

I imagine you have researched Lilith and the Hebrew legends that she was the first wife of Adam, but was arrogant and proud and was cast out of Eden.   She was said to have been the mother of all of the Succubi.


----------

